# Wife doing thing she was always against.



## Rikkem (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe I am just letting my imagination run wild. My wife and I have been together for over 20 years now 
During all this time she would never give me oral sex. She said it made her feel sick to her stomach and it is gross. 
Back in march she did it out of the blue. She went all the way and finished me off. I, needless to say, loved it. But it was so not like her. 
Now since then it is almost a regular thing. I am having a hard time understanding the sudden change. The last time she also started playing with my ass as she was doing it. This has always been a never touch zone in her book. Why now?
I talk with a friend at work and he said his wife did the same thing and started doing things she never did before. This was about 2 months before he found out she was having an affair and she did things for him when she started feeling guilty and was afrid he would find out. So she started doing extra things for him to try and keep him happier so he wouldn't complain. 
Do you think I should ask her or just enjoy the new change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Any other changes in her? New make friends? Any other reason to suspect her?

She could also have read Cosmo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

"This was about 2 months before he found out she was having an affair and she did things for him when she started feeling guilty and was afrid he would find out. So she started doing extra things for him to try and keep him happier so he wouldn't complain"


sounds about right......


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

It's also possible she was inspired by friends... maybe they suggested she get her freak on, and you were the lucky recipient.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't jump to conclusions. Perhaps she read 50 shades of grey. Perhaps she follows That_Girl's posts, or SA's and just wants to be proactive. Maybe she's hitting menopause. Dude, don't let your suspicions screw this up. 

That said, it may not be a bad idea to get a var and key logger just to confirm nothing's up. Otherwise just enjoy.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe she's over 40 and getting hornier? (is that a word??)


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Do some checking. Maybe she read a book ... But if she is really good at it and not just finding her way it has to make you wonder especially if it was something she was against doing.

Sure sometimes wives get more adventurous because they are having wilder sex with someone else. It does not have to be that ...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Hormones are finally kicking her sex drive into hyper, or shes cheating.

I dont see after 20 years of ewww your ass and **** are icky being changed by reading Cosmo or talking with her girlfriends about how kissing your husbands penis isnt really all that bad.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

There are a million reasons why she might be doing this.

She could`ve stumbled into some "Ladies Lounge" forum and realized she wasn`t "Being all that she could be"


Ask her, ask her why the sudden change in sexual routine.

If she`s giving off some other vibe that she might be cheating then don`t say a word but start checking up on her quietly.

But if her sudden change in sex is the sole oddity just ask her why.


Edit:
Inappropriate but I gotta ask..
How was that first 20 years overdue blow job?


----------



## EALR (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe she decided that the sex you were having was boring, and wanted to spice it up. Seriously if I was you I would stop worrying and over analysing and enjoy. (IT might be gone as swiftly as it came)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you figure out what triggered it AND it wasn't cheating, feel free to send me a detailed pm so I can send my wife down the same path.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Shiksa said:


> Maybe she's over 40 and getting hornier? (is that a word??)


This is exactly what happened to me... We were married for 19 long years before I ever gave my husband a healthy sucking BJ -- in fact years ago, I was retarted enough to tell him I thought all penis's were "homely" :banghead:.... Don't even ask me what I was thinking! He wasn't going to ask me for a BJ after that comment!

My hormones went C R A Z Y all of a sudden and I couldn't get enough of him in every single way ...(can't say I went for the butt crack though -he wouldn't allow that)... he didn't know what the hell hit me, and frankly , neither did I...but he was my obsession for a sweet time there..and so was oral sex, my new found passion in life..he wasn't complaining. 

I suddently felt like everything we had been missing sexually... was my RAGE in life... it was like a little stream that turned into a Niagra Falls, the Cougar was let out of it's cage !

So yep... this can happen to some women in Mid Life !


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Enjoy the ride. You are living every man's dream. If she is being affectionate and paying attention to you, then I wouldn't worry. If she seems distant when not having sex with you, or the only time she pays attention to you is in bed, then you might want to do some snooping.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Rikkem said:


> Maybe I am just letting my imagination run wild. My wife and I have been together for over 20 years now
> During all this time she would never give me oral sex. She said it made her feel sick to her stomach and it is gross.
> Back in march she did it out of the blue. She went all the way and finished me off. I, needless to say, loved it. But it was so not like her.
> Now since then it is almost a regular thing. I am having a hard time understanding the sudden change. The last time she also started playing with my ass as she was doing it. This has always been a never touch zone in her book. Why now?
> ...


I have just sent you a private message with my address. Please send a gallon of your tap water asap! COD will be just fine!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I do this- I've been with the same man for almost 20 yrs..married almost 16-
I love exposing the unexpected aces from my sleeve..it's SOOO fun!! 
A little at a time..
Afterward, he always looks at me like...'Holy Sh*t!!' :O  
Very, very possible she just decided, ya know, it's time to shake things up! 
Oh, enjoy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I do this- I've been with the same man for almost 20 yrs..married almost 16-
> I love exposing the unexpected aces from my sleeve..it's SOOO fun!!
> A little at a time..
> Afterward, he always looks at me like...'Holy Sh*t!!' :O
> ...


I would hope for the hormones going into overdrive.

If my wife waited on BJ's for 20 freaking years so she simply had an ace up her sleeve to "shake things up". I would be slightly pissed.  "Uhhh, honey you waited like 19 years and 364 days too long to pull that f*ing card out of your sleeve."


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

middle of everything said:


> i would hope for the hormones going into overdrive.
> 
> If my wife waited on bj's for 20 freaking years so she simply had an ace up her sleeve to "shake things up". I would be slightly pissed. :d "uhhh, honey you waited like 19 years and 364 days too long to pull that f*ing card out of your sleeve."


amen!!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's just be clear guys..Bj's have been a staple for all our years together-don't hate! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or as we used to say in the bush "don't look too hard up that rhino's ass"


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Tacoma,

I disagree about asking. Why screw up a good thing?

to the OP - I would sit back and enjoy the ride but I waould also start to snoop around as others have suggested. Get a voice activated recorder (VAR) and place it under her seat in the car with heavy duty velcro and purchase and install a keylogger on the PC

Keep all of this quiet even if you start to find something you don't like!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If she was having an affair, it is possible it is over and she appreciates what she has again. Her security. If she loves your penis more than ever now because of that affair, maybe she realized what a good thing she had all this time.

Not that any of that would make you feel better.

Hopefully it's all just a midlife hormone thing.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Toffer said:


> Tacoma,
> 
> I disagree about asking. Why screw up a good thing?
> 
> ...


You could be right but twenty years with no oral and BAM!! all of a sudden lots of oral...you`d think she`s gotta expect some inquiries about it.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, unless I saw a copy of 50 Shades of Grey laying around, I would be concerned. But maybe I am just cynical.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

With the endless stories of how a ww will lie when confronted, only trickle truthing if the spouse has hard proof, I doubt she'd admit to anything anyway. He can ask just to know what he is doing right (maybe it's his new cologne or he baths more), but if he thinks she may have had an affair, he needs to start his investigating and gathering evidence.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Toffer said:


> Tacoma,
> 
> I disagree about asking. Why screw up a good thing?
> 
> ...


I would not do anything at all that would be negative in the way of discussion.

That said, I would do some investigating.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

tacoma said:


> You could be right but twenty years with no oral and BAM!! all of a sudden lots of oral...you`d think she`s gotta expect some inquiries about it.


Not that I'm disagreeing totally with this but why even plant the seed that you're a little bit inquisitive?

As others have said "Trust but verify"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't ask, find out for your self....


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Rikkem said:


> Maybe I am just letting my imagination run wild. My wife and I have been together for over 20 years now
> During all this time she would never give me oral sex. She said it made her feel sick to her stomach and it is gross.
> Back in march she did it out of the blue. She went all the way and finished me off. I, needless to say, loved it. But it was so not like her.
> Now since then it is almost a regular thing. I am having a hard time understanding the sudden change. The last time she also started playing with my ass as she was doing it. This has always been a never touch zone in her book. Why now?
> ...


similar thing happened to me when my wife cheated

some waywards get hypersexual and will even increase the frequency of sex (and try new things) with their spouse during their affair.


that said, if it's just this one sign then it doesnt tell you either way

have other behaviors changed recently?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Some people just aren't happy either way. She's on a long term drought and you hate her for it. When starts to show some enthusiasm you get suspicious. Don't get me wrong, I understand that. But at some point I would not care.

Raise a glass to just getting naked.


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a strange one, just enjoy it, but watch out for other signs :smthumbup:


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Coming from a woman, recently I learned of a friends husband cheating on her, definitely made me up the heat at home, more available and started reading ways to increase my libido to match my husbands as well as the importance of doing the things he likes to keep it fresh. Maybe this is what your wife is doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Coming from a woman, recently I learned of a friends husband cheating on her, definitely made me up the heat at home, more available and started reading ways to increase my libido to match my husbands as well as the importance of doing the things he likes to keep it fresh. Maybe this is what your wife is doing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


wish my wife would do that. Hope your husband realizes how fortunate he is with a wife like you!


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

investigate than its rather easy to find out all the history and emails on ones' computer or phone. Also talk to her about it and ask her

you can tell if someone is lying dont ignore the gut


----------

